# Ft. Pickens 5-31-2014



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Arrived at the second parking lot at 5:20am with live sand fleas and fresh dead shrimp. Wind had to be about 20ish out of the SE, plenty of rough waves and on the shore a row 3-5 foot wide of sargassum that you had to trample through to reach the water; we needed a garden rake, not a sand flea rake. Caught seaweed, catfish, seaweed, catfish, seaweed, black drum, seaweed, seaweed and catfish. At 7:30am we moved to the bay side of the Ft. Pickens point in the pass, same wave action but the wind was at our backs; same pile of sargassum on the shore. Caught seaweed, hardtail, seaweed, hardtail, seaweed, catfish, seaweed, puffer fish, seaweed, seaweed, spadefish, seaweed, pufferfish, seaweed, hardtail, seaweed and at the end... the stingray just topped it off for us so we headed home at 12:30pm. Hey, we didn't get rained on tho and that we had expected


----------



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Was there any Seaweed out there?


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

:001_tongue:


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

HEY.... whats the bag limit on seaweed????:whistling:


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Gulflady! Great post. I broke my toes last week so haven't had much leisure time and I've been dying to go, obsessed actually. But I guess I'm not missing much.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> HEY.... whats the bag limit on seaweed????:whistling:


Minimum 1", Max 58 7/8", Limit 76

:singing:


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I'm glad I didn't go. thinking about tomorrow though maybe inshore?


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Hehe, limit on seaweed. I'm glad we didn't get a ticket for littering the beach with it


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Nice post thanks!


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Me and a buddy went to perdido key and got the same thing left skunked


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Roger that on the weeds. It made it hard to fish. I picked up and went towards the end of fort pickens. Caught one stupid catfish before I realized it wasnt worth my time.


----------

